# Goats MilK Soap Testimony



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I ordered some sopa from someone on here , i dont remember who.....
BUT. the reason I bought the soap is from everything I heard, my friend has a neighbor with SEVERE Exema(sp) he has red, scaly skin, that broke into sores, and itched, doctors filled prescriptions and all for years for pills creams, nothing helped. I got a bar of soap for my friend to give him, told him to use it every day til it was gone and then tell us if anything improved. WELL IT DID!! His skin is NO LONGER red, itchy scaly, and the sores are gone, he finally has relief, I want more from this person if i can figure out who it was.!!!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

hmmmm I kind of remember sending soap to someone in Arkansas whom had the same kind of story...I'd have to check back in my books. Anyhoo, I make and sell several kinds of Goat Milk soap if you don't figure it out.
Karla Moore
Heart of Iowa Soapworks
www.iasoaps.com


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I found my shipping paper, it was from the Spirit Goat. just ordered some more. The guy with the skin condition is soo happy.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

well the thing is, i dont know how its made , the one i bought worked, if i buy from someone else, will it work the same, you know.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I make Aloe/Cream soap but I don't know if it would be as soothing as the soap you bought. I have a friend who is a large animal vet assistant, and she loves it. She says her hands and arms get chapped and she thinks my soap helps her. However, I am making no claims as to its healing or soothing powers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Couldn't have been me ... my milk soap is made with Jersey cow milk!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Couldn't have been me ... my milk soap is made with Jersey cow milk!


The reason I use goat milk is because I get it from my neighbor via the barter system! 
I love all kinds of milk soaps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I started off with goat's milk because of a barter situation. When we got out own Jersey milk cow, I made soap with Dolly's milk and I never looked back.

We no longer have a milk cow and I could easily choose between fresh goat's milk and fresh Jersey milk.

I go with Jersey milk since it has so much cream!!!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

well under the circumstances i wouldnt send him anything different , hes finally enjoying some comfort, and wont be so embarrased to wear shorts or short sleeves. But i may be interested in trying jersey milk soap if you had samples.


----------

